# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Pesha & gjatësia e bebeve

## ela11

Sa duhet te jete gjatesia dhe pesha e bebes muaj per muaj,,une e kam lindur 53 cm  tani eshte 4 muaj dhe eshte 65 cm kurse peshen e ka 6.700kg,po hy ne internet dhe vetem per gjatesine 50 cm kam gjetur peshen dhe gjatesine

----------


## lisa12

urime per temen dhe per bebin.............dhe cuni im ka lindur 53cm i gjate... dhe 2 muajsh ka qene 56 cm,kater muajsh 62cm, dhe 7 muajsh 72 cm ma merr mendja qe eshte sh normale  te libri i djalit normale e ka shkruar dr(eshte shume bukur te shkruash te temat per femijet)ishalla rritje te mbare dhe shendet bebit ,djale apo vajze??

----------


## jesy

> Sa duhet te jete gjatesia dhe pesha e bebes muaj per muaj,,une e kam lindur 53 cm  tani eshte 4 muaj dhe eshte 65 cm,po hy ne internet dhe vetem per gjatesine 50 cm kam gjetur peshen dhe gjatesine


urime per bebin edhe une femijet e mije 67cm, ikam pasur kur kan qene 4 muajsh .them se shum normale eshte ashtu sic thojne dhe mjeket ketu ku jam une

----------


## ela11

une e kam vajze,shume faleminderit

----------


## lisa12

te rroje me jete te gjate vajza

----------


## Sovrani

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=17709

----------


## Marya

femija ne moshen dy vjec arrin gjysmen e gjatesise qe do kene ne moshe adult

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

mua vajza me lindi 51.8 cm, dhe isthe 3.27 kg kur lindi, pas asaj smbaj mend cdo muaj sa ishte rritur ose sa peshonte deri sa shkoja te doktori dhe me thoshte sa ishte me krahsim me moshataret e saj, zakonisht dilte 90% me e gjate dhe 75% me e shendoshe lol

----------


## Fiori

Unë zakonisht përdor këtë http://www.babycenter.com/baby-child...ile-calculator për të patur një ide. Megjithse edhe pediatri eshte shume i rregullt ne matjen e ketyre statistikave dhe ne shpjegimin e permasave qe eshte djali ne momentin e vizites.

Ne fund te dites duhet te kini parasysh se njerzit jane te ndryshem, ashtu dhe femijet lindin e zhvillohen ndryshe. Ndaj statistikat s'jane prere me gershere. Per aq kohe sa femija vazhdon zhvillohet dhe eshte i shendetshem (pra nuk ka ndonje semundje) atehere edhe sikur te hyje ne % me te vogel sipas statistikave perseri eshte ne rregull. 

---
Gjithashtu si faqe babycenter.com ne pergjithsi ndihmon shume si prinderit qe presin femije ashtu dhe ata qe kane femije te vegjel.

----------

MijnWonder (22-01-2014)

----------


## lisa12

kur kisha une vajzen e vogel u benja merak se nuk u shendoshte dhe te gjatesia sikur nuk u rriste ......une pyesja dr dhe ajo thoshte eshte shume normale dhe prinderit nuk jan shume te medhenj keshtu mos u bej merak se do rritet...

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

Kam lexuar qe deri ne moshen 6 muajsh edhe mund te krahasohen femijet, te pakten ata qe kane lindur brenda peshes normale dhe 40 javesh. Pasi ata mbushin 6 muajsh, asnje femije nuk ka te njejtin zhvillim me nje tjeter, prandaj dhe nuk eshte normale te krahasohen pas 6 muajsh.

Me cunin per gjatesi kemi qene gjithmon lart normave te grafit qe na tregon doktori (ska faj, ka mamin dhe babin te gjate lol), kjo gjithashtu, sipas doktorit, justifikon dhe peshen e djalit qe me ne fund tani u ul tek 85%...

----------


## Edmond.S

> femija ne moshen dy vjec arrin gjysmen e gjatesise qe do kene ne moshe adult


Nuk kisha then se eshte reale kjo.

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## bebi im

une mendoj qe femijet ti ruajme nga obeziteti...
shoh prinder qe i japin femijeve te vegjel fare te hane me zor, i pelqejne ti shohin topce, po kur behen 3-4 vjec eshte problem se ata dine vetem te hane edhe nuk ia heq dot nga dora pastaj..
hane edhe fshehurazi se nuk e kuptojne...

----------


## Nete

> une mendoj qe femijet ti ruajme nga obeziteti...
> shoh prinder qe i japin femijeve te vegjel fare te hane me zor, i pelqejne ti shohin topce, po kur behen 3-4 vjec eshte problem se ata dine vetem te hane edhe nuk ia heq dot nga dora pastaj..
> hane edhe fshehurazi se nuk e kuptojne...


Shume e vertet, edhe e fitojne peshen qe ndodhe edhe te rriten me te!Ta marrin si nje keshille shume te rendesishme,prinderit lakmitar kete :rrotullo syte:

----------

